# لماذا نرفض الزواج المبكر؟



## النهيسى (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*
لماذا نرفض الزواج المبكر؟*
*
بقلم: القس بيمن الطحاوى*

الزواج المبكر هو زواج الفتيات دون سن الثامنة عشر، وقبل أن تُكمل الواحدة منهن نضجًا كافيًا- سواء جنسيًا أو نفسيًا- يؤهلها للزواج، ويجعلها قادرة على التفاعل الإجتماعي السوي، وتحمل مسئوليات الزواج والإنجاب وتربية الأولاد.

وأعتقد أن إصطلاح "تزويج الأطفال" بإمكانه أن يُعبر بشكل أفضل عن المعنى الحقيقي لهذه الظاهرة الخطيرة المنتشرة في الأرياف والأحياء الشعبية؛ فهو "تزويج" وليس زواج، لأنه يفتقر لعنصر الإرادة الحرة الواعية، فغالبًا ما يتم التأثير على الفتاة الصغيرة للقبول بفكرة الزواج من هذا الشخص أو ذاك، ومن الجانب الآخر هو تزويج "لأطفال" وليس لشابات ناضجات، فالمواثيق الدولية تُعرِّف الطفل بأنه كل من هو دون سن الثامنة عشر.
*
وترجع أسباب هذه الظاهرة إلى عدة عوامل، نذكر منها:*
- سوء الحالة الإقتصادية والفقر، الأمر الذي تعانى منه كثير من الأسر المصرية، مما يدفع بعضها إلى قبول أي عريس جاهز مادياً يتقدم إلى ابنتهم، حتى ولو كان من كهول بلاد النفط، خاصة مع ارتفاع متوسط عدد أفراد الأسرة، وكثرة عدد البنات بها.
- الجهل، الذي يؤدى إلى الإيمان بالخرافات، والعادات والأعراف، والموروثات البالية التي تُفضل زواج الفتاة في سن مبكرة لحمايتها من الإنحرافات المتعلقة بمرحلة المراهقة، أو من تعرضها لخطر العنوسة. هذا بالإضافة لإنتشار الثقافة الذكورية في المجتمع، والتي تنظر إلى المرأة باعتبارها ملكية خاصة للرجل يتصرف بها كيفما يشاء، وأنها لا حق لها في رفض إرادة وليها، سواء كان هو الأب أو العم أو الأخ، وبناءً عليه تُعقد الصفقات التي يتم فيها بيع الفتاة من قبّل أقرب الناس إليها.
- رغبة الفتاة نفسها في الزواج، إما للهروب من المشاكل والقيود والضغوط المفروضة عليها في البيت، أو لرؤيتها غير الواقعية للزواج؛ فالزواج بالنسبة لبعض الفتيات هو فرصة للخروج والترفية، والعلاقات العاطفية والحسية، والحصول على اهتمام شخصي وغيرها، دون النظر للزواج من زاوية البذل والعطاء وتحمل المسئولية الأسرية، ومعاناة التكيف الزوجي.
- رغبة الشبان والرجال في الشرق بالزواج من فتاة "خام" لم يسبق لها التعرف على آخر، أو المرور بخبرات ما مع غيره.
*
أما النتائج المترتبة على الزواج المبكر، فهي:*
- حرمان الفتاة الصغيرة من طفولتها، وتحميلها بأعباء الحياة الزوجية العديدة والمتنوعة، مما يؤدى إلى إختلال كبير في نفسيتها، والذي ينعكس بدوره على تربية الأبناء، فكيف تصلح طفلة أن تكون أمًا صالحة لأبنائها؟!
- احتمال حدوث مشاكل زوجية وعائلية عديدة، لها علاقة بعدم قدرة الزوجة الصغيرة على تحمل أعباء هي غير جاهزة نفسياً وجسديًا واجتماعيًا لها، في ظل توقعات الزوج وعائلته الموسعة منها دون الأخذ في الإعتبار صغر سنها، وقلة خبرتها.
- فارق السن الكبير بين الزوجة الصغيرة وزوجها، يجعله يغير عليها، وسرعان ما تتحول الغيرة إلى شك، الذي قد يتحول بدوره إلى سلوك عدواني مهين تجاه الزوجة الصغيرة، وحياة مليئة بالمرارة والمشاكل، التي قد تؤدى إلى فشل الزواج وانتهائه بالطلاق، مُخلفًا وراءه أطفالًا أبرياء يعانون من الحرمان من الرعاية والحب والحنان، ومُطلَّقة صغيرة السن لا حول لها ولا قوة، وربما محرومة من أبسط حقوقها التي تكفُل لها حياة كريمة.

- الفتاة دون سن الثامنة عشر، لم يكتمل نضجها الجسدي، ولم يكتمل نمو عظمها، وبالتالي تتعرض لمشاكل صحية كبيرة أثناء الإنجاب، كما تشير الدراسات إلى زيادة نسب الإجهاض وحالات الوفيات بين الأمهات الصغيرات.
- الزواج المبكر يؤدى- في الغالب- إلى حرمان الفتاة من استكمال تعليمها، الأمر الذي يؤدى إلى انتشار الجهل الذي هو مصدر رئيسي للمشاكل التي يعانى منها مجتمعنا.
- الزواج المبكر يؤدى إلى زيادة العمر الإنجابي للمرأة، وبالتالي إلى زيادة السكان، وما لهذا من أثر سلبي على المجتمع من الناحية الإجتماعية، والإقتصادية، فتنتشر البطالة، ويزداد الفقر.
*
رأى المسيحية في الزواج المبكر*
المسيحية تدعو للتنظيم والتدقيق في كل أمور الحياة، ولاسيما الهامة والمصيرية "لأن الله ليس إله تشويش (عدم نظام، بلبلة) بل إله سلام" (1كو14 :33)، ويوصى القديس "بولس" المؤمنين قائلاً: "ليكن كل شيء بلياقة وبحسب ترتيب" (1كو14 :40)، وقال "سليمان الحكيم": "لكل شيء زمان، ولكل أمر تحت السموات وقت" (جا3 :1).
من هذه الآيات يتضح لنا أن المسيحية في عمقها تدعو للزواج في السن الملائم للزيجة، بحيث يكون الشخص المُقبل على الزواج في سن يسمح له بأن يسلك سلوكًا فطنًا حكيمًا، ومؤهلاً ومعدًا للزواج، والكنيسة لا ترضى من حيث المبدأ بزواج القُصّر؛ لأنهم يكونون غير قادرين على تحمل تبعات سر الزيجة المقدس. ولاسيما أن قرار الإرتباط الزيجى في المسيحية قضية حياة أو موت، وله انعكاسات هامة في حياة صاحب القرار الحاضرة والمستقبلية.

وترى أن الإختيار المبكر لشريك الحياة ضار جدًا؛ لأن الإنسان قد يخطىْ الإختيار؛ لقلة الخبرة، ولعدم النضج الكافي. كما أنه حينما يكبر وينضج سوف تتغير مقاييس الإختيار لديه.

وتنادى بالتكافؤ على جميع المستويات بين الشريكين؛ حتى يكون هناك إمكانية للتلاقي والتوافق، وتحقيق زواج مستقر سعيد، وبناء بيت مسيحي على الصخر.

أخيرًا، رغم اهتمام الدولة بهذه المشكلة، وتحديدها سن زواج الفتيات بحيث لا يقل عن ثماني عشر عامًا، وإعتبارها أي زيجة دون هذا السن عملاً غير قانوني، ويخضع مرتكبوه للعقاب؛ إلا أن البعض مازال يتلاعب في هذا الأمر، مما يدعو إلى تغليظ العقوبة في مثل هذه المخالفات، بحيث تطول كل من شارك في هذه الجريمة (موثّق عقود الزواج، الزوج، والدي الفتاة)، ونشر الوعي بخطورة هذا الزواج المبكر وآثاره السيئة، ليس على الفتاة وحدها بل على المجتمع ككل.

منقــولـــ​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع مهم جداااااااا يا نهيسى 

وخصوصا فى الصعيد 

والناس الفقراء اللى بيبيعوا اولادهم 

نتيجه الجهل والتخلف 

موضوع فى غايه الاهميه 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله يا نهيسى
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جداااااااا يا نهيسى
> 
> وخصوصا فى الصعيد
> 
> ...


*مرور جميل وراائع

شكرااا جدااا

سلام يسوع الغاالى*​


----------

